# Need charter reccomendations



## bckwzlineman (Dec 10, 2016)

Reccomendations for a charter in the Savannah area for a day trip with the old man. We don't get to spend a whole lot of time together and thought it would be a good Christmas gift for dad. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 12, 2016)

Shoot me a PM. I have a great charter captain who has to this day been the most affordable in the area.


----------



## equinox (Dec 25, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Shoot me a PM. I have a great charter captain who has to this day been the most affordable in the area.



Please share with the group.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 25, 2016)

I should've just posted it. It's not a secret. Sorry. Flex appeal charters. Really great guy. Garrett Ross. 8 hour was only 450 split across 3. Our third guy cancelled on us while we were loading the boat. I asked if we could do a shorter charter since we hadn't planned for the 3rd person to bail. He let us still fish the 8 and I mailed him the remainder of the cost. He was extremely friendly and enjoyable.


----------

